

Ipad based free-form shape detection - bosky101
http://www.avabodh.com/lekh

======
bosky101
Pretty impressive. interesting bits of the ipad app demo on youtube begin at
1m15secs

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvPLRRt79uo#t=1m15s>

